# JSF Tech Transfer causing realignment in Aerospace industry?



## Kirkhill (10 Apr 2006)

On March 18 Bert posted this:



> Another angle on JSF procurement is technology transfer and ownership.  Here is an arcticle that tells
> of British issue with the possibility of American controlled software in the JSF.   A country buys the
> aircraft but the US maintains control over the technology and ultimately whether the aircraft works or
> not.
> ...



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39211.30.html

Shortly afterwards the Brits visited the US and came away making positive noises about a solution - tentative but positive.

Today there are these news releases:



> EADS Confirms It Is Entering Into the Very Early Stages of a Discussion on the Potential Disposal of BAE Systems' 20 Percent Share in Airbus
> 
> 
> (Source: EADS; issued April 7, 2006)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16882086.1133972074.Q5cKasOa9dUAAFC2ZcA&modele=jdc_34


And;



> BAE Systems in Talks with EADS to Sell Airbus Stake
> 
> 
> (Source: Deutsche Welle German radio; issued April 10, 2006)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16882086.1133972074.Q5cKasOa9dUAAFC2ZcA&modele=jdc_34


I now cheerfully jump into the realm of unfettered speculation... 

The Americans were reluctant to transfer technology to Britain (BAE) because of its ties to France (EADS) via Airbus because of France's ties to China and Russia (Arms and Tech Transfers).

Britain's solution is to pull BAE out of Airbus severing ties with EADS and China/Russia sales.

Britain gets nod from US on STOVL JSF and Tech-Transfer.

Meanwhile - because BAE is pulling out of Airbus (20% of stock)  and Airbus is a key factor in EADS prosperity  Daimler Chrysler and Lagardere drop their stock in EADS resulting in a loss to EADS of 15% of their capitalization.  French government stands pat - doesn't withdraw but doesn't take up the slack.

Uninformed observer might think that this would not be good news for EADS/Airbus.

If so what knock on effect might this have on Canada's Airlift decisions where the EADS products A400M, C295, C235 are up against Boeing C17 and Lockheed-Martin C130J and C27J?

Also what impact is this likely to have on Bombardier and Pratt and Whitney Canada which seemed to be aligning more with EADS recently?  Not to mention L3 and Spar Aerospace?

Discuss. 

Edit:  Quotes reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act.


----------



## Bert (10 Apr 2006)

In the document, http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2152035/joint-strike-fighter , it quotes 
"Lord Drayson, minister for defence procurement, told the The Daily Telegraph that the planes 
were useless without control of the software as they could effectively be "switched off" by the 
Americans without warning."

Assuming the article is accurate and does not explain everything, the quote implies the US
has the ability to manipulate control of the aircraft.  If this is correct, the issue is not just
about technology transfer or politics, but the ability of the US to "switch-off" the
aircraft without warning.  This implies the ability of remote control from the semantics,
perhaps de-activating equipment via embedded micro satellite link in the field if it falls into the wrong 
hands or attacks US assets.  I remember reading an article on the concept a few years ago.


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Apr 2006)

Hmm, Interesting Bert - I missed that

Kind of like the Bait cars they have scattered around Vancouver that the local constabulary is using to catch car thieves.  I guess if you can do it with cars you can do it with aircraft.....a boss of mine in Europe had a car with that capability 8-10 years ago.  If he reported the car stolen the engine was deactivated "from space".....


----------



## joshi (29 Apr 2006)

Im no expert but i believe that the software has source codes that can be inputted(dont know how...could be remote controlled) that will either allow it to function or fully shut down the system.


----------

